# How to correctly match broadcast packets with ipfw?



## gelraen (Apr 1, 2009)

Is there more useful way to match broadcast packets than just manual adding `ifconfig | grep -E 'inet .*broadcast' | awk '{print $6}'` in rule?


----------



## gelraen (Apr 6, 2009)

I've wrote patch that adds new option for matching broadcast packets.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2009-April/005643.html


----------

